# winter car advice lol



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL [

URL=http://s1178.photobucket.com/user/farmallh1988/media/11138123_1116541258397411_6336742131321536265_n.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sadly there are people that would do these things, sad Country we live in today.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I just removed the grease from my catalytic converter it didn't squeak all winter. . Now I am ready for summer.....great thread!

Larry


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> Sadly there are people that would do these things, sad Country we live in today.


I would more say world. This is definitely not a US epidemic. Europe has twice the idiots we do, depending where you go. All major US cities not withstanding.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Years ago we were working on some pipes and told one of our coworkers that we needed a pipe stretcher to fix the pipe, we sent him to go get a pipe stretcher, he went to the closest plumbing supply store, they told him they already loaned it to someone and he should try another plumbing supply store, well that was at 8:00 am. He didn't come back until 3:00 pm. and told us that every plumbing supply store in the county didn't have one... ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a old box of lightbulb repair kits, if anyone needs one send me a PM.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Years ago we were working on some pipes and told one of our coworkers that we needed a pipe stretcher to fix the pipe, we sent him to go get a pipe stretcher, he went to the closest plumbing supply store, they told him they already loaned it to someone and he should try another plumbing supply store, well that was at 8:00 am. He didn't come back until 3:00 pm. and told us that every plumbing supply store in the county didn't have one... .


got to give him credit for finding his way back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

kiyote said:


> got to give him credit for finding his way back.


lol kiyote, he was kinda old, you would think he would've known that one... Nowadays the guys at a plumbing supply store would start looking at their computer for one.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

you would think .these days I am content if an employee can just manage to get to work with their shoes on the correct foot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

years a go at a shop i worked in we told this young kid that was going to vo tech(who thought he knew everything about cars) the he needed to go down to the pats store and pick up a 55 gl drum of compression for an engine we were rebuilding in the shop

as he left in the parts truck we called the parts store and told them what we were doing

they found an old drum and spray painted "engine compression" on it

he brought it back and we told him to be careful when he opened it because if you opened it to fast it could blow up

as he proceeded to open it,one of the other techs was behind him with a fire cracker

lit it and dropped it at his feet

when it went off he about pissed himself

we told him"we warned you not to open it to fast"


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah it's a scary world out there... I am just glad I bought a sky-hook before they quit making them.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have an old car that constantly get condensation in one of the headlights. I had over an inch of water built up in it before I finally drilled a couple very small holes in the bottom of the lense to release all the water.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Or get sent to go get some flight line from the hangar you work in at the tool room there.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

We sent a kid into the boss's office early one morning to see if the boss had a fallopian tube. We would need it to fix this pump. I still get a kick outta the that one. He came back and said the boss told him "to come back when he found one."


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's one for you shop men, older high school shop kids and anyone that likes shop pranks.

step one...put an old expired equipment calibration sticker on a big old shop vice. [One with replaceable jaws works the best]

step two... ask a "newbie" to witness the vice calibration testing.

step three...tell them to put their index fingers in the vice to hold the sliding or removable jaws from moving. Tell them both fingers on both hands work best as the calibration is to 1/100th of an inch. Tell them its required and you'll only tighten the jaws enough to assure the jaws remain intact.

step four...tell them you need to leave to get the calibration paperwork, or sticker or perhaps a pen

step five... come back the next day


----------

